# Claiming back phone charges for calls to bank?



## BigJimmyBovine (Jan 23, 2012)

As the title really. Currently in USA with work, before I went I rang up bank to sort out using my credit and debit cards out here. Credit card works fine but my debit card would only work in ATMs and is now declined by both ATMs and at the checkout. 

I just rang up the bank to sort it out and they had blocked it, I spent nearly half an hour on the phone at over a pound a minute. Can I claim this amount back as I did let them know beforehand? I completely understand why they blocked it and would have no issues if I hadn't let them know but feel its a little unfair for me to have to stump the £30 phone bill


----------



## PaulTheo (Sep 26, 2010)

Write to them asking them to pay up as you only had to phone because they did not act on your instructions.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine (Jan 23, 2012)

Cool, I am being reasonable in expecting them to pay then? 

To top it off the kindle I tried to buy on debit card was declined had to go on the credit card. Now back at the hotel and I find that although the box was correctly sealed on outside the inside packaging had been opened. Not impressed


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Which bank?


----------



## BigJimmyBovine (Jan 23, 2012)

Lloydstsb for both


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

BigJimmyBovine said:


> Cool,* I am being reasonable in expecting them to pay then? *
> 
> To top it off the kindle I tried to buy on debit card was declined had to go on the credit card. Now back at the hotel and I find that although the box was correctly sealed on outside the inside packaging had been opened. Not impressed


Sorry the answer is no, it is not reasonable, however they may offer a goodwill gesture.
But you won't know until you ask.


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

Avanti said:


> Sorry the answer is no,


No?

If i rang my bank before i travelled to let them know i was going to be in the USA but then the bank blocked the card due to USA purchases and didnt act on the previous phone call id be expecting that phone call money back!

It's the banks error, not the OP's why should he pay for it?


----------



## Overdoser (Oct 25, 2010)

I''ve had this exact same problem with LLoyds before! They did pay for my phonecalls but I'm sure I had to send a copy of the bill. This was in 2009.

HTH


----------



## BigJimmyBovine (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks everyone, I expected to have to include a copy of the bill to try and claim it back. This is actually the second time it has happened. I came out here a little under a year ago, pre warned them but still had my debit card blocked. Last time the phone call cost £13 but I had a substantial O2 credit so didn't actually pay anything myself

Anyway, I'm back here again early Feb, what's the odds it happens a third time?


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

BigJimmyBovine said:


> Lloydstsb for both


I work for Lloyd banking group. Lloyds do have an efficient complaint process in place. To be honest the agent should of registered a complaint for you at the time that you called to express your dissatisfaction. If the person hasn't registered a complaint for you then call up again and tell them you want to do this. Your call costs WILL be covered and you'll get something for your inconvenience. They do take complaints seriously and they will do everything they can to resolve it to make sure you're happy and keep you on as their customer. 

You won't have to send in any bills or anything like that. You don't have to write in. Just call bank account customer services and they will take care of the rest.

A holiday form would of been completed when you first called the bank to advise you we're going overseas. Or it should of been completed. This allows debit card payments to work in that country you are visiting for that length of period. However, the bank can still monitor and flag transactions if deemed to be suspicious, even if you have informed us but it is rare that it will get blocked if you've informed them in advance. Most complaints we get about overseas transactions being blocked is when the customer hasnt informed us in advance. But lloyds will take care of it for you.


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

You won't have to send in any bills or anything like that. You don't have to write in. Just call bank account customer services and they will take care of the rest.


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

Wish the same could be said for Lloyds TSB Offshore.

They are complete ****s with anything to do with my euro account.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks Ravinder, I'll sort that when I get home


----------

